
Former Walmart General Counsel Discusses the Future of Drone Delivery Services - slatercity
https://medium.com/@aerotoken/former-wal-mart-general-counsel-discusses-the-future-of-drone-delivery-services-and-aero-88a563c0b03e
======
henriklied
I wouldn't doubt that Walmart, between their acquisition of jet.com and
intense focus on competing with Amazon in the e-commerce arena is taking drone
delivery services very seriously right now. They are already trying nearly
everything else.

